# dead lift advice



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

hey guys, wondering if i could get a bit of advice here, past few weeks i've been having some problems getting my PB deadlifts up, up to 220kg is cleanly lifted and smooth. once i go above it seems to get stuck about 3/4 of the way up and just holds there... what do you reckon is the best way to get round this? something like box deadlifts with the weight already a bit off the floor?

cheers for any advice guys, much appreciated


----------



## powerclean1985 (Jul 18, 2011)

Rack pulls helped me m8 and powercleans


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

i can dead 220kg as well mate, i know that 230kg aint far away. infact tonight may be the night!

even though i can deadlift quite heavy i cannot do pull ups!! never have


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

powerclean1985 said:


> Rack pulls helped me m8 and powercleans


yep rack or block pulls... powercleans are also good for explosiveness off the floor...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

blocks mate. or rack lift from knees. my weakpoints are the first 2 inches off the floor and just below the knee. if i get the bar above the knee it goes up regardless.

everyone has weaknesses man, work at it and you will get what you want, xxx

good luck


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

as said rack pulls or block

personally i would use blocks as the bar wip movement etc will mimick a real deadlift groove better


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> as said rack pulls or block
> 
> personally i would use blocks as the bar wip movement etc will mimick a real deadlift groove better


^^^^this .


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

As mentioned partial deadlifts.

other things that will assist a weak deadlift lockout are getting a bigger squat, glute ham raises, good mornings, hip thrusts and front squats.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MattGriff said:


> As mentioned partial deadlifts.
> 
> other things that will assist a weak deadlift lockout are getting a bigger squat, glute ham raises, good mornings, hip thrusts and front squats.


and a crane ...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Or get Benni to lift it for you


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

klach79 said:


> I worked with a raw deadlift world record holder and he had me doing sumo deads and dumbbell swings to improve my lockout


Who was that?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

just got back to a pc to get this. seems like some sound advice guys, will be trying some bits of whats here next week! see how it develops in the next month, hopefully get some good results.

cheers for the tips


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

rack pulls, and heavy good mornings helped my deadlift


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

klach79 said:


> John Pinder
> 
> Aka exmgq or pullinbig
> 
> Forgot, he also had me doing dimel deadlifts


really - respect, he was a WPO champion!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> really - respect, he was a WPO champion!


Tell the truth - are u slightly annoyed that it wasnt a no name


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Tell the truth - are u slightly annoyed that it wasnt a no name


You have me all wrong, it is nice to hear what the top lifters have to say.

I have spoken with Andy Bolton, Benni, Delroy McQueen and even Ed Coan, I own a Gym with Lee Marshall - always intersting to see the different views that the top deadlifters have.

It is however also very true that many people post things from nothing feds such as the WDFPA and say "World Record Holder" failing to mention that it was in the Saturdays & Sundays, Have a beard and be called Pete category record that the WDFPA seem to have.

Every show I have spotted of there has about 50 records broken, by guys who are lifting naff all.

Glad to see in this case it is not the case but actually a WR holder from a Pro Powerlifting show


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Not even a little bit ... ?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

been away for a long time, but took all the advice and bust past the barrier even with a bit of an injured shoulder!

have to pop back on to say cheers top all


----------

